# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] C'est très dangereux (de la dinde)

## Toxic

Il n'y a pas que le catch dans la vie, comme disait mon père. J'ai toujours trouvé ça un peu hypocrite de la part d'un type qui portait en permanence un masque, des collants et une cape et se faisait appeler "El Tucán Milagroso", mais j'ai retenu la leçon et aujourd'hui, pour changer c'est donc d'un musicien que je vais vous parler.

 Répondant sur le forum Canard PC au nom de Detox, ce génie méconnu fera un jour à n'en pas douter la une de _Rolling Stones_, _Rock & Folk_ et _Marie Claire Maison_ sous sa véritable identité de John Weng. Alliant la classe de John Wayne à la grâce de Weng Weng, John est, comme tous les cinéphiles de bon goût, un amateur de nanars, et a décidé de donner une nouvelle vie à de grands moments du cinéma bis. Sa musique est un cri qui vient de l'intérieur d'un boîtier VHS acheté en solderie dans les années 80, avec une jaquette ornée de ninjas moustachus affrontant à mains nues des hélicoptères qui explosent. Sur un fond de ce que je n'hésiterai pas à qualifier de grosses guitares métallo-industrielles parce que je n'y connais rien en genres musicaux mais que ça sonne vachement bien comme dénomination, il mixe d'improbables dialogues mal doublés en français pour un résultat qui canalise la puissance du Hokuto de cuisine, de Chuck Norris et de la dinde.

 De l'émouvante ballade _Professional Concerns Pt. 2_ à l'hypnotique _Evil Turkey_, du viril _Tupperdick_ au nostalgique _Dining Room Knife_, John Weng nous entraîne de sa démarche chaloupée de cowboy nain dans un monde onirique et brutal peuplé de karatékas philippins, de volailleurs fous et de survivants de l'enfer. C'est bon, c'est beau, et on ne peut qu'espérer qu'il décide de travailler un jour sur _Maîtresse très particulière_ pour un slow envoûtant. En attendant, comme on dirait dans _Jaguar Force_, il faut l'écouter à tout prix, sinon, nous sommes dans le jus.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Morgoth

\o/  :Cigare:  Youhou ! \o/

----------


## b0b0

::o:  De la dinde !

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Mais pourquoi? POURKWAA?  ::cry::

----------


## Hybrid

A toi la coke & les putes maintenant.

----------


## Arseur

Si on fait de la pub aux flooders maintenant....

Bon je vais jeter un coup d'oeil c'est sûrement pas pire que les mixs de Tresch.

----------


## Saumon

Yeah! :B): 

2 titres à télécharger gratuitement sur last fm:http://www.lastfm.fr/music/John+Weng

C'est beau  ::'(:

----------


## Hybrid

> Yeah!
> 
> 2 titres à télécharger gratuitement sur last fm:http://www.lastfm.fr/music/John+Weng
> 
> C'est beau


Ils sont même tous dispo en dl sur http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...?bandID=944633  ::):

----------


## Saumon

> Ils sont même tous dispo en dl sur http://www.soundclick.com/bands/defa...?bandID=944633


C'est Byzance. ::lol::

----------


## afterburner

Maitresse Particulière est culte, mais cette scène de 9mn est la meilleure du film, indubitablement...

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Ca vaut bien du Audiard!

----------


## Rutabaga

Bloooood Freaaaaak, ça c'était du film comme on savait en faire à l'époque.

----------


## boblecowboy

Marrant ca me fait penser à du Psykup pour le côté mélange grosse guitare et délire (surtout sur Dining Room Knife).
Par contre l'univers est excellent.

----------


## Hybrid

Psykup?  :tired:  C'est quand même vachement plus proche de Meshuggah  ::ninja::

----------


## boblecowboy

Musicalement, on est d'accord.
Il me semble que j'ai parlé d'humour.

----------


## Paoh

Sois en appétit !

----------


## Detox

C'est nul, ce truc.

----------


## Kolik

Putain ! Et moi qui etait passe a cote de Blood Freak (en VF bien sur). Trop de la balle !
Bravo, c'est de la dinde !!

----------


## gnak

Metal up ur ass yeahhh!

----------


## b0b0

De la dinde !

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Bite. 

Tupperware.

 :B):

----------


## Morgoth

Jus.

----------


## Timekeeper

> C'est très dangereux


Mais je vais quand-même le faiiire... :WTF:

----------


## _Uriel_

Tout simplement énorme  ::o:

----------


## Toxic

P'tain au lieu de flooder vous auriez pu me signaler que j'avais mis qu'un seul L à ballade, des heures que cette faute reste affichée, quel déshonneur...

----------


## zAo

oui, mais y'a quand même Peter qui fait du boucan dans les water !

----------


## Fernando

Dining Room Knife m'a tout émoustillé  :Emo:

----------


## Arseur

Ouh punaise merci Toxic tu m'as appris un truc sur les mots "balade" et "ballade".

----------


## Silver

Sur le principe ça ressemble au groupe poitevin Microfilm, avec le côté drôle et détourneur en plus pour Weng, sympa à écouter aussi.  :;):

----------


## Tromzy

Je t'aime Detox, de tout mon coeur.  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Detox

Moi j'aime Toxic, CPC, et tout le monde.  :Emo:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Han ! Mais c'est énorme !
J'ai enfin trouvé la bande son quand je traine sur Nanarland !
Mais pourquoi ! Pourquuuuoi !

----------


## _Uriel_

DE LA DINDE  :Bave:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

"Hokuto de cuisine, couteau de salle à manger" sur fond de metal atmosphérique, c'est comme si on était venu télécharger dans mon cerveau mes désirs les plus profonds en matière de sampling ultime. Merci !

----------


## johnclaude

Si seulement on pouvait avoir ces musiques en mp3, je me vois bien dans ma citroen C5, vitre baissées, avec les haut parleurs qui hurlent "DE LA DINDE" histoire de niquer ce qu'il me reste de vie sociale  :Bave:

----------


## Toxic

Ben Saumon et Hybrid ont filé des liens sur la 1ère page de commentaires.

----------


## Madval

De la dinde ! De la dinde ! De la dinde ! 
Putain très bon ! Je t'add quel artiste !
Mention spéciale à Evil Turkey et Tupperdick  ::): 
A quand un song avec ce dialogue culte :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nCNA...eature=related
Ou encore :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77-14...eature=related

----------


## Detox

> Ben Saumon et Hybrid ont filé des liens sur la 1ère page de commentaires.


Bah sur soundclick le plus chiant c'est qu'il faut faire un compte pour downloader, je crois. Et sur lastfm, y'a pas tous les morceaux à cause de leur upload manager super pourri. Je ferais un gros .zip de tout ça une fois tous les morceaux finis.

---------- Post added at 10h25 ---------- Previous post was at 10h23 ----------




> De la dinde ! De la dinde ! De la dinde ! 
> Putain très bon ! Je t'add quel artiste !
> Mention spéciale à Evil Turkey et Tupperdick


Merci !  ::lol:: 



> A quand un song avec ce dialogue culte :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nCNA...eature=related
> Ou encore :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77-14...eature=related


Le Philipe, je peux pas passer à côté, je vais essayer de le caser. Pour le dialogue Parental Advisory de Maîtresse Très Particulière, je prépare un truc aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Madval

> Bah sur soundclick le plus chiant c'est qu'il faut faire un compte pour downloader, je crois. Et sur lastfm, y'a pas tous les morceaux à cause de leur upload manager super pourri. Je ferais un gros .zip de tout ça une fois tous les morceaux finis.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10h25 ---------- Previous post was at 10h23 ----------
> 
> 
> Merci ! 
> 
> Le Philipe, je peux pas passer à côté, je vais essayer de le caser. Pour le dialogue Parental Advisory de Maîtresse Très Particulière, je prépare un truc aussi


De rien ^^
Le "philipe" c'est vrai qu'il est juste mortel le dialogue putain  ::): 
Tu m'a donné l'idée avec tes morceaux de faire un truc dessus mais vas-y grand c'est ta spécialité hehe ! :;):

----------


## Kolik

Pour choper les morceaux, fastoche: les ecouter en haute qualite (par exemple) et utiliser IECacheView pour les choper tranquille dans le cache internet.

----------


## _Uriel_

Ouais ou alors se créer un compte sur sound click  :^_^:

----------


## Guest

C'est le roi du remix aussi ce John.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Non vraiment Professional Concerns Pt2 c'est génial.

Uh uh uh .Je ne le p...pardonnerais jaaamais...Elle est $@èmorte à cause de moi ! Hic hic hic.

Musique impeccable sur ce grand moment ce Cinéma.

----------


## Mélanome

::wub:: 

Avec mon couteau de cuisine, j'ai découpé de la dinde et alors qu'elle baignait dans le ju, je l'ai mise dans un tupperware ! Pourtant, elle m'aimait la Dinde !

Alors pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi ?

Je me le pardonnerais Jamaaaaaiiiis !

----------


## Thom'

C'est excellent  ::o:

----------


## Theor

Vraiment remarquable !

----------


## mescalin

Ça manque de chibre  ::ninja::

----------


## Kolik

John Weng et Ilya Orange dans la meme semaine, trop fort a CPC !!!

----------


## Detox

> on ne peut qu'espérer qu'il décide de travailler un jour sur _Maîtresse très particulière_ pour un slow envoûtant.


Je suis à vos ordres, maître Toxic :

http://www.myspace.com/johnwengweng

----------


## b0b0

:^_^:  Terrible le nouveau morceau !

----------


## Detox

Parental Advisory, par contre. Légèrement.

----------


## Morgoth

Ahah, avec les coups de fouet.  :^_^:

----------


## _Uriel_

Ah ah ah  ::XD::

----------


## b0b0

*schlak*

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Claaaaaasse.  :Cigare:

----------


## Toxic

> Je suis à vos ordres, maître Toxic :
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/johnwengweng


Une des meilleures, c'est beau  :Emo:

----------


## Psycho10

Mais ? Mais ?

Toxic présente autre chose que du catch ? Et ça empapaoute de la maman ours polaire qui fait du rap sur sa planche de surf ?

Detox, je t'aime  ::wub::  

Mon dieu, ce canard est un scandale  ::ninja::  !!!

----------


## Charal

J'ai découvert les chanson de John ce week-end, JE SUIS FAN!!

Evil Turkey est énorme, et *deep* une ode poétique tellement légère que j'en ai versé une larme.

Bon je vais allé bouffe là, et si il y en a je prendrais DE LA DINDE!

----------


## b0b0

A quand un album ?

----------


## Guest

http://fairtilizer.com/users/JohnWeng

----------


## Detox

Pour les download, je trouve le système de virb plus mieux donc je link.

http://virb.com/johnweng

Sinon ouais y'a un p'tit concours où John est impliqué en ce moment, ça fait un peu pub de merde, mais bon, hop :

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...ogId=484344034


Prochaines songs ( et plus ) bientôt, sinon.

----------


## _Uriel_

En effet la pub déchire  ::XD::

----------


## Mélanome

Le dernier morceau "romantique" aurait du sortir le jour de la femme ... ou de la fête de la saucisse ...
 :^_^:

----------


## Mélanome

Pour le morceau électro faudra que je réécoute ... Les 8 cordes c'est cool mais sur mon portable de merde ... ça fait du vent ...  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

ça m'en touche une...
... comme on dit

En même temps Toxic étant connu pour ses gouts de chie ça ne m'étonne même pas.

----------


## Detox

Oui oui, on a compris.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

> ça m'en touche une...
> ... comme on dit
> 
> En même temps Toxic étant connu pour ses gouts de chie ça ne m'étonne même pas.


On a pas trouvé de pute pour chanter, comme t'aime... désolé.

----------


## Saumon

> ça m'en touche une...
> ... comme on dit
> 
> En même temps Toxic étant connu pour ses gouts de chie ça ne m'étonne même pas.

----------


## Mélanome

> ça m'en touche une...
> ... comme on dit
> 
> En même temps Toxic étant connu pour ses gouts de chie ça ne m'étonne même pas.


... Jalouse !

----------


## b0b0

Par contre il a raison pour toxic.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Par contre il a raison pour toxic.


ça...

----------


## b0b0

:B):  non je rigolais toxic il a du gout  :B):

----------


## Jolaventur

> non je rigolais toxic il a du gout


Laisse moi en être le seul juge.

:référence:

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Jolav, il a pas d'goût. S'tou.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Jolav, il a pas d'goût. S'tou.


solidarité Bordelaise ça marche pas désolé.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Soutien tourangealo-toulousain pour contrer ton argument !  ::o: 
Et Detox semble aussi être de Toulouse en plus.

----------


## Detox

Ouais, un an sur deux  :^_^:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Et l'autre année t'es où ? Sur Bordeaux pour commettre des crimes avec b0b0 ?

----------


## Detox

Dans les bois, loin.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Tu t'entraînes mentalement dans les bois !

----------


## _Uriel_

Il va dans les bois pour enregistrer des morceaux qui poutrent  :^_^:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Faire un morceau aussi classe sur le dialogue le plus classe du monde ( devant Georges en plus) c'est Classe quoi. *Schlak*

----------


## mescalin

Je joue les nécrophiles avec cette news, mais c'est pour une bonne raison.



C'est moi qui l'ai faite !  :Cigare:

----------

